#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > FaaDoO Games, Videos & Images Section >  >  Media Library - Shakti Kapoor sex scandal - BBC

## FaaDoO-Engineer

*Shakti Kapoor sex scandal - BBC*
(click here to watch and comment)



*Shakti Kapoor sex scandal - BBC* (3 min 42 sec)
Uploaded on 8th January 2011 at 08:12 AM by FaaDoO-Engineer
Scandals & W.T.F. Videos! - YouTube

Bollywood is India's City of Dreams. But when on screen villain Shakti Kapoor was exposed as a real life bad boy, a national scandal ensued. Watch here as he gives his side to the story and shares his fear of the national outrage that occurred when the story was made public.

*Tags:* actors, bbc, bollywood, casting, clips, couch, famous, film, free, india, indian, industry, kapoor, male, movie, movies, scandal, sex, shakti, stars, tube, video, videos, worldwide, you

*Shakti Kapoor sex scandal - BBC*
(click here to watch and comment)






  Similar Threads: Media Library - Amazing Accidents Media Library - The most stupid man in the world!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Media Library - 6 sixes by gibbs Media Library - Ep #1 - Top 10 Sleeping Positions Media Library - Best Football Stunts Ever

----------

